# How long after someone moves out will someone new move in?



## lenlen (Apr 8, 2020)

Ozzie just moved out of my town two days ago, and I've been using nook tickets but haven't found the perfect villager to fill the spot. Do I still have time to search for villagers and not risk a random move-in? How long do I have?


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 8, 2020)

It's completely random. I think I saw someone say a random WONT move in right after the villager moves out (the day their house leaves) so you have at least one day before a random shows up.

After that it's kind of gambling. You have a chance of getting a random villager every day after that.


----------



## thundershot (Apr 8, 2020)

Doesn’t that make it difficult to get an amiibo islander in there since they have three days to wait...?


----------



## Sheando (Apr 9, 2020)

thundershot said:


> Doesn’t that make it difficult to get an amiibo islander in there since they have three days to wait...?



You don’t have to scan the amiibo villager in on three consecutive days, just three different times. You can scan them in twice whenever and then the third time when you have an open plot.


----------



## blinkcrossing (Apr 9, 2020)

thundershot said:


> Doesn’t that make it difficult to get an amiibo islander in there since they have three days to wait...?


Not necessarily. If a villager pings you and lets you know that they're going to move. You can scan in the amiibo, and that'll be day 1.
The next day, the villager who pinged you is going to be in boxes, and you scan in the same amiibo for day 2.
The next day, there is now an empty plot, and you can scan in the amiibo for day 3, and move them in.


----------



## thundershot (Apr 9, 2020)

Sheando said:


> You don’t have to scan the amiibo villager in on three consecutive days, just three different times. You can scan them in twice whenever and then the third time when you have an open plot.



Whoa wait... that works? Can you do that to multiple islanders and “prep” them for when the time is right?



blinkcrossing said:


> Not necessarily. If a villager pings you and lets you know that they're going to move. You can scan in the amiibo, and that'll be day 1.
> The next day, the villager who pinged you is going to be in boxes, and you scan in the same amiibo for day 2.
> The next day, there is now an empty plot, and you can scan in the amiibo for day 3, and move them in.



That makes sense...


----------



## moonshi (Apr 9, 2020)

thundershot said:


> Whoa wait... that works? Can you do that to multiple islanders and “prep” them for when the time is right?



I would love to know if this is confirm as well. I don't know why I thought it has to be 3 consecutive days or start over.


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 9, 2020)

After my first villager moved out it took 8 days for a new one to take the open plot


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 9, 2020)

thundershot said:


> Doesn’t that make it difficult to get an amiibo islander in there since they have three days to wait...?



Since an amiibo can force someone out, it shouldn't make it difficult.


----------



## idklol58258 (Apr 9, 2020)

it goes

Day 1: villager asks to leave
Day 2: villager is in boxes
Day 3: villager leaves, empty plot able to be filled
Day 4: plot is sold, plot can not be filled
Day 5: villager moves in with boxes
day 6: villager fully moves in


----------



## thundershot (Apr 9, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Since an amiibo can force someone out, it shouldn't make it difficult.



It does if you just want to fill the empty plot and not lose another islander.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 9, 2020)

thundershot said:


> It does if you just want to fill the empty plot and not lose another islander.



Okay, I'm just misunderstanding a bit.
You can't remove anyone unless your town is full. If your goal is to fill an empty lot with an amiibo, you just need one avilable. Otherwise you'll have a choice of who to kick out (If you have 10 villagers), or be told you can't have them (If you have <10 villagers)


----------



## thundershot (Apr 9, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Okay, I'm just misunderstanding a bit.
> You can't remove anyone unless your town is full. If your goal is to fill an empty lot with an amiibo, you just need one avilable. Otherwise you'll have a choice of who to kick out (If you have 10 villagers), or be told you can't have them (If you have <10 villagers)



What I was initially questioning was filling the plot of an animal who moved. The answer is to get the amiibo camper in there the day the animal SAYS they’re going to move so you have time to move the new one into the soon to be empty plot before a random moves in.


----------



## TheSnail (Apr 9, 2020)

I have the same question as the OP, main difference being that my town isn’t full. I was at 8, now down to 7 (villager was in boxes yesterday, gone today). Will a random villager be assigned (assuming I don’t go looking for campers) by tomorrow morning (plot sold)?

Unfortunately I just got an amiibo card literally today... I’m guessing I have no chance of filling that plot with amiibo at this point, unless somehow the plot doesn’t get auto filled immediately tomorrow?


----------



## Sholee (Apr 9, 2020)

moonshi said:


> I would love to know if this is confirm as well. I don't know why I thought it has to be 3 consecutive days or start over.



it's not consecutive days, just 3 times whenever.



TheSnail said:


> I have the same question as the OP, main difference being that my town isn’t full. I was at 8, now down to 7 (villager was in boxes yesterday, gone today). Will a random villager be assigned (assuming I don’t go looking for campers) by tomorrow morning (plot sold)?
> 
> Unfortunately I just got an amiibo card literally today... I’m guessing I have no chance of filling that plot with amiibo at this point, unless somehow the plot doesn’t get auto filled immediately tomorrow?



It's random, my fiance has had an empty plot for 3 days now, no randos moved in. Whereas in my file, someone moved in the next day. Either way, if you have an amiibo card, you can use it to force kick out a villager, so it doesn't really matter if a rando moves in for you.


----------



## thundershot (Apr 9, 2020)

Sholee said:


> it's not consecutive days, just 3 times whenever.



My question is if it can stack? Like... can I scan Rod twice, then Ankha twice, then Rocco twice.... so when I need one of them, I just have to scan them once?


----------



## TheSnail (Apr 9, 2020)

Sholee said:


> it's not consecutive days, just 3 times whenever.
> 
> 
> 
> It's random, my fiance has had an empty plot for 3 days now, no randos moved in. Whereas in my file, someone moved in the next day. Either way, if you have an amiibo card, you can use it to force kick out a villager, so it doesn't really matter if a rando moves in for you.


Even if your town isn’t full, you can still force out with amiibo?


----------

